# two pairs dancing....



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

are they breeding their like turning circles on a spawning mop that i put when they were in the pond???? their like doing it half an hour already.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ARE THEY ALL BLACK?


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> ARE THEY ALL BLACK?
> [snapback]1033492[/snapback]​


yeah! and they are about 1.5 yrs old


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big are they


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how big are they
> [snapback]1033518[/snapback]​


6-8 inches......


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

yep maybe they are


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sure sound like they are! When they go in circles are they beating the mid to lower parts of their bodies together?


----------

